# Bessecar E560 Tripping



## gazd (May 1, 2005)

Just received Bessecar E560 motor home 6 weeks ago, took her up to Keswick for 4 days found that the Contact breaker unit tripped whilst just using I say 11 amps (1800 W for electric heater, fridge & charger) the site had 16 amps available.

Also whilst on drive at home same thing seems to happen, trips after half an hour with just the 1800 watt electric blown heater on Can Anyone help please?


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Check the rating of the trip and if OK put an ammeter in line and check actual current passing into the system in case more is going through than you think due to some other form of power usage being on without you being aware of it such as electric water heater or some such.The other thing to be aware of is a fault in the system which will mean taking it back to the suppliers.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Check the rating of the trip and if OK put an ammeter in line and check actual current passing into the system in case more is going through than you think due to some other form of power usage being on without you being aware of it such as electric water heater or some such.The other thing to be aware of is a fault in the system which will mean taking it back to the suppliers.


----------



## alnshaz (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi gazd,

we've not had any problems with the breaker tripping on site on our 560,however i suffered the inevitable fiat flat battery problem and when i plugged a battery charger into the m/h socket in tripped instantly.Had to plug the charger into an extension cable, then plug it into the house mains to charge it.

Alan


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Is the vehicle new? If not, what year is it. The reason I ask is that a large number of faulty MCB's were fitted to Motorhomes and caravans - certainly around 05 and 55 plates. If your dealer cannot help, check to see who supplied the habitation electrics (should be a label somewhere). It may well be Sargent electronics, who are extremely helpful, if you give them a ring.

Rick


----------



## gazd (May 1, 2005)

*Many thanks*

Many thanks for your replies the Motorhome is new on 08 plate, waiting for reply from Dealer.........many thanks


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reply*

Gazd

I can tell you that there are 3 10 amp breakers in your motorhome.

The first one is for the sockets, the second one for the heater and the third one for the water heater, charger and fridge.

If it is still tripping out at home when you are not exceeding the 10 amps in each of the scenarios there is a problem and your dealer would need to have a look at it.

If you let us know who your dealer is we could follow this up with them.

Our telephone number is 01482 875740

Regards
kath


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Gazd, i hope you have got sorted out by now? sorry for the slow response, i have only just seen the post, it sounds like the RCD that is tripping, which does not really relate to over current but more importantly to a possible fault (it is possible that the RCD could be too sensitive also)
But both scenarios should be checked by your dealership.
I am sure Kath will help , but if you do need any assistance then please let us know.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## gazd (May 1, 2005)

*Many thanks for your help*

Many Thanks Ian you was correct it is the RCD tripping at the moment we think it is the heater on full blown air setting that is causing the problem have booked the vehicle in for repair , many thanks for your help


----------

